# Horney Orb Spider with fly



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

Shot this a few minutes ago.
SH


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2004)

Very cool. 

Question - is the Horney Orb really small? I think that I have seen them before, but did not know they were spiders.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

I think thats a "spiny orb weaver". The horny variety are always in pairs..


----------



## Terry G. (Jul 17, 2006)

humm horney, and here i thought ya was just jokin


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Lunch!!!lol


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Spiny-back orb weaver*



Arlon said:


> I think thats a "spiny orb weaver". The horny variety are always in pairs..


Yep you are right. It is a Spiny-back orb weaver. Sorry about that.
SH


----------



## Shed Hunter (Mar 14, 2006)

*Spiny-back orb weaver*



Dolphin said:


> Very cool.
> 
> Question - is the Horney Orb really small? I think that I have seen them before, but did not know they were spiders.


Yes it is about 1/4 to 3/8 inches. They come in all colors. I have white, red, and orange.
SH


----------



## MsAddicted (Jan 25, 2005)

Neat shots Shed! As usual, I fine myself thinking good thing they arent 5 feet across.


----------

